# ****** Carnitas



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Not exactly how the Mexicans make it but still pretty good in my opinion.

Since it was just the wife and I we only used 2lbs of pork butt, a can of beer, 6 whole jalapenos and a white onion (quartered). Put all of the listed in a crock pot and set to cook for 5 hours.

We made our own pico to go with as well as atcNick's recipe for Chuy's jalapeno dipping sauce. Here was the end product ....










Simple ... simple ... simple and good!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks great will try thanks.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Dang that looks great!


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

That's my kind of eatin Brady Bunch, looks delisioso !


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Carnitas Fritas. Los Cucos. What a spread. Only $8 I think. How can you stand to wait on a crock pot? lol Man that is good stuff.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Shoot I'm getting hungry now. I am going to try it this weekend!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*BIG POT*

This is a BIG casa they cook carnitas in San Miguel,Mexico
Talk about good eating....I will be trying your recipe for sure,look very good


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*few more pics*

lots of hogs will fit in that pot...


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

The good thing about crock pot cooking is I can toss all this in before I head to work and when I get home BAM ... dinner is done 



Mr. Breeze said:


> How can you stand to wait on a crock pot? lol Man that is good stuff.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

You dont add any spices to this to simmer in the crock pot?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Well made this Carnita dish today. Once again thanks to 2cool recepes I was house favorite. Thanks for the post Bradybunch!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Bought the ingredients tonight and am going to throw it all in the crock pot tomorrow morning before class. two and a half pounds of carnitas pork, jalepenos, onion, corn tortillas and stuff for pico all under $10. I feel this might be a new addition to the poor college kid recipe book right behind the hamburger helper. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks guys for the compliments and Im glad you enjoyed!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

makin a pot for the marsh this weekend...lookin at those pictures are makin me hungry...Let's eat!


----------

